# Vouvoiement sur le forum



## Deleted member 284611 (9 Juillet 2015)

yngve a dit:


> La convivialité n'est pas la familiarité !
> 
> Je vouvoie mes parents et mes enfants ! Et nous sommes très famille !



Alors ca pour moi c'est plutôt bizarre...


----------



## yngve (9 Juillet 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Alors ca pour moi c'est plutôt bizarre...


Que trouvez vous de bizarre ?


----------



## adixya (9 Juillet 2015)

Il est ou Jura ? On laisse un topic dériver sur le vouvoiement ? On n'est pas hors sujet la ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (9 Juillet 2015)

De vouvoyer ses propres parents ou ses enfants... C'est juste inconcevable dans un monde ou même au boulot tous le monde se tutoie, du Dg a l'ouvrier...


----------



## yngve (9 Juillet 2015)

C'est mon droit d'exiger le vouvoiement si je vouvoie ! C'est la base de relations respectueuses ; nous sommes, encore, en France dans un pays civilisé et même sur un forum le tutoiement me gène beaucoup. 
C'est ainsi en famille et au travail. Je vouvoie eux qui travaillent avec moi et j'ai la chance de ne pas avoir de supérieurs.


----------



## yngve (9 Juillet 2015)

yngve a dit:


> C'est mon droit d'exiger le vouvoiement si je vouvoie ! C'est la base de relations respectueuses ; nous sommes, encore, en France dans un pays civilisé et même sur un forum le tutoiement me gène beaucoup.
> C'est ainsi en famille et au travail. Je vouvoie eux qui travaillent avec moi et j'ai la chance de ne pas avoir de supérieurs.




Tout dépend des familles ! Chez nous on se vouvoie depuis toujours : vieille famille aristocratique bretonne.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juillet 2015)

Toni31 a dit:


> Personne lemon je suis calme et j'ai laissé tomber.
> Mais merci d'avoir mis de l'ordre.
> J'avais pourtant fait un effort pour que tout le monde comprenne.
> Désolé si tout ceci A dérangé.



Aucun problème , vous êtes le bienvenue , continuer a réagir sur le forum , je viens de prévenir le membre de ce calmer 

Bonne soirée


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juillet 2015)

yngve a dit:


> La convivialité n'est pas la familiarité !
> 
> Je vouvoie mes parents et mes enfants ! Et nous sommes très famille !



C'est pas la première fois que je lis cela 
j'espere la dernière 

Merci


----------



## baron (9 Juillet 2015)

Pour ma part, qu'on fasse ce qu'on veut dans la vraie vie… 

Par contre, sur les forums – où l'on s'exprime en public même quand on ne parle qu'à un seul –, je préfère nettement qu'on utilise le tutoiement pour parler à une personne et qu'on réserve le vouvoiement à un usage collectif. 
Ça évite bien des quiproquo.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juillet 2015)

yngve a dit:


> Tout dépend des familles ! Chez nous on se vouvoie depuis toujours : vieille famille aristocratique bretonne.








Hoche est mort trop jeune. Le travail reste à finir.


----------



## yngve (9 Juillet 2015)

Monsieur de Charette aussi assassiné par les républicains !


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juillet 2015)

yngve a dit:


> Monsieur de Charette aussi assassiné par les républicains !


Fusillé ! Comme le maréchal Ney. Vae victis.

Évoquons plutôt le duc d'Enghien dans les fossés de Vincennes. Voilà un assassinat.

Charette, La Rochejaquelein, La Trémoille, et toute cette harde royaliste qui les suivait, nobliaux déclassés avec et leurs paysans drogués de ciboires et d'hosties. On n'en a pas tué assez à mon goût.

Vive Turreau ! Vive Marceau ! Vive la Convention ! Vive la République et la Constitution de l'an 1.


----------



## yngve (10 Juillet 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Fusillé ! Comme le maréchal Ney. Vae victis.
> 
> Évoquons plutôt le duc d'Enghien dans les fossés de Vincennes. Voilà un assassinat.
> 
> ...


Ce ne sont pas mes héros encore moins mes ancêtres ! 

 Le marquis de La Rouërie est un ancêtre direct !  Un des premiers chouans, dont la sépulture se trouve dans la propriété de ma tante !


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juillet 2015)

Celui-là aurait mieux fait de rester outre-atlantique, il y était plus inspiré, comme ce con de Lafayette. Contre-révolutionnaire déjà avant la Révolution. Le Parlement de Bretagne… tout un poème de conservatisme et de réaction. Bah! Tant pis pour Louis Capet, il l'a bien cherché. Il ne fallait pas revenir sur les réformes de Maupeou.

J'ai toujours trouvé savoureux que ceux qui ont été les derniers défenseurs de Louis XVI et de la royauté sont aussi ceux qui lui ont abondamment savonné la planche pendant la majeure partie de son règne en bloquant la moindre initiative de réforme. Lui aussi a du trouver dur d'être aimé par des cons.


----------



## r e m y (10 Juillet 2015)

Ne doit-on pas dire et écrire Vousoiement???


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juillet 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Ne doit-on pas dire et écrire Vousoiement???


Si t'es Suisse, pourquoi pas.

Mais aux Suisses aussi on leur a fait un sort le 10 août 1792. 


Je tutoie sur les forums pour une raison très personnelle : la pratique de la conjugaison à la deuxième personne du singulier.

Pendant longtemps, je n'ai le plus souvent écrit qu'à la troisième personne du singulier, parfois aux trois personnes du pluriel, mais j'avais perdu l'habitude d'écrire à la deuxième personne du singulier. Du coup, je laissais quelques fautes derrière moi, par exemple oubliant un s de-ci de-là. Les forums cela m'aide à ne pas perdre la main.


----------



## melaure (10 Juillet 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Vive Turreau ! Vive Marceau ! Vive la Convention ! Vive la République et la Constitution de l'an 1.



Vive l'Empereur !


----------



## r e m y (10 Juillet 2015)

En cherchant la conjugaison correcte de ces verbes, je suis tombé sur:
tu me tutoies
je te tue toi

Finalement le vouvoiement/vousoiement/voussoiement est peut-être préférable entre gens civilisés...


----------



## yngve (10 Juillet 2015)

Toujours ce manque de respect !


----------



## baron (10 Juillet 2015)

A mon sens, pas sur les forums…—  (pour qu'on sache bien si on s'adresse à une ou plusieurs personnes) mais chacun fait (fait fait  ) ce qu'il lui plaît.


----------



## r e m y (10 Juillet 2015)

Il suffirait de ne mettre le "s" final que lorsqu'on s'adresse à plusieurs personnes!


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juillet 2015)

je ne vois pas


----------



## ValeRoss46 (10 Juillet 2015)

Excellent! Le Monsieur vouvoie ses parents et ses enfants [emoji23]
Enfin pourquoi pas.
Désoler pour le HS, mais ça m'a fait mourir de rire [emoji4]


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juillet 2015)

ValeRoss46 a dit:


> Excellent! Le Monsieur vouvoie ses parents et ses enfants [emoji23]
> Enfin pourquoi pas.
> Désoler pour le HS, mais ça m'a fait mourir de rire [emoji4]



Je ne vois pas l'intérêt de votre message , 
en plus j'aime pas


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juillet 2015)

ValeRoss46 a dit:


> Excellent! Le Monsieur vouvoie ses parents et ses enfants [emoji23]
> Enfin pourquoi pas.
> Désoler pour le HS, mais ça m'a fait mourir de rire [emoji4]



Le vouvoiement ou le tutoiement est une preuve de respect ,  

Pour moi le respect ne viens pas du "tu" ou du "vous" mais de ce que l'on pense de la personne a qui nous nous adressons


----------



## yngve (10 Juillet 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le vouvoiement ou le tutoiement est une preuve de respect ,
> 
> Pour moi le respect ne viens pas du "tu" ou du "vous" mais de ce que l'on pense de la personne a qui nous nous adressons



Et c'est vous MODÉRATEUR qui continuez ! 


Lamentable !


----------



## yngve (11 Juillet 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Et t'as pas honte ???
> 
> Heureusement que mes gosses ne lisent pas ça !
> Je serais obligé de claquer ces p'tits cons ou pire de leur acheter du forlax !!!




Je plains vos enfants !


----------



## CBi (11 Juillet 2015)

Tutoiement... Vouvoiement...   Si l'expression est en français intelligible et courtois, pour ma part, ça me suffit.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Juillet 2015)

yngve a dit:


> Je plains vos enfants !


Certainement  comme nous plaignons les tiens...


----------



## yngve (11 Juillet 2015)

En ce qui concerne le vouvoiement en famille : il faut vivre dans nos familles pour le comprendre ; il est vrai que de l'extérieur cela peut paraitre incongru mais cela répond à toute une série de codes (vestimentaires, familiaux) qui font que nous nous retrouvons et savons reconnaitre ceux qui appartiennent à nos anciennes familles de tradition ! Un simple coup d'oeil suffit.


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Juillet 2015)

yngve a dit:


> En ce qui concerne le vouvoiement en famille : il faut vivre dans nos familles pour le comprendre ; il est vrai que de l'extérieur cela peut paraitre incongru mais cela répond à toute une série de codes (vestimentaires, familiaux) qui font que nous nous retrouvons et savons reconnaitre ceux qui appartiennent à nos anciennes familles de tradition ! Un simple coup d'oeil suffit.



Rhôô... Et votre réserve se visite ? 
Sinon, je me demande bien ce que fait ce fil ici. Il ne serait pas plus à sa place dans la section "Jurassik Mac" ou "Autres univers" ?


----------



## yngve (11 Juillet 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Rhôô... Et votre réserve se visite ?
> Sinon, je me demande bien ce que fait ce fil ici. Il ne serait pas plus à sa place dans la section "Jurassik Mac" ou "Autres univers" ?




Bien sur que notre famille est ouverte aux visites ! L'été surtout ; la maison est grande, non loin de la mer en Bretagne, et nous sommes assez nombreux avec les cousins et les amis des enfants : 25 pour le déjeuner de ce samedi ; un peu plus pour le dîner.

Et encore nous ne sommes au complet : les ainés sont en camp scout !


----------



## yngve (11 Juillet 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Je suis en Bretagne en déplacement professionnel la semaine prochaine, est ce qu'un ancien gosse de rue des faubourgs parisiens serait le bienvenue ?



Ce sont souvent les plus authentiques !  le principe de la maison est simple : Petit déj avant 9h, déjeuner 13h, dîner 20h. Et nous avons conservé la tradition de la table ouverte : alors vous êtes le bienvenu ; région de Saint Malo.


----------



## yngve (11 Juillet 2015)

https://goo.gl/photos/SJQhANuSLcWRubDM9




Nos enfants savent s'amuser .... si le lien fonctionne !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juillet 2015)

Savoir faire un usage pertinent de la grossièreté et se montrer supérieur au conformisme bourgeois de la bienséance, c'est aussi l'une des conditions de la distinction à laquelle la noblesse a toujours aspiré. Mais, naturellement, il faut savoir à qui l'on s'adresse.

Lettre de la Duchesse d'Orléans (Charlotte-Élisabeth de Bavière, Princesse Palatine), belle-soeur de Louis XIV, à sa tante Sophie de Bohème, Princesse-Électrice de Hanovre :

_Fontainebleau, le 9 octobre 1694

Vous êtes bien heureuse d'aller chier quand vous voulez ; chiez donc tout votre chien de saoul. Nous n'en sommes pas de même ici, où je suis obligée de garder mon étron pour le soir ; il n'y a point de frottoir aux maisons du côté de la forêt. J'ai le malheur d'en habiter une, et par conséquent le chagrin d'aller chier dehors, ce qui me fâche, parce que j'aime à chier à mon aise, et je ne chie pas à mon aise quand mon cul ne porte sur rien. Item, tout le monde nous voit chier ; il y passe des femmes, des hommes, des filles, des garçons, des abbés et des suisses ; vous voyez par là que nul plaisir sans peine, et qui si on ne chiait point, je serais à Fontainebleau comme le poisson dans l'eau.

Il est très chagrinant que mes plaisirs soient traversés par des étrons ; je voudrais que celui qui a le premier inventé de chier, ne pût chier, lui et toute sa race, qu'à coups de bâton. Comment, mordi, qu'il faille qu'on ne puisse vivre sans chier ? Soyez à table avec la meilleure compagnie du monde, qu'il vous en prenne envie de chier, il vous faut aller chier. Soyez avec une jolie fille, une femme qui vous plaise ; qu'il vous prenne envie de chier, il faut aller chier ou crever.

Ah ! maudit chier, je ne sache point plus vilaine chose que de chier. Voyez passer une jolie personne, bien mignonne, bien propre, vous vous récriez : Eh ! que cela serait joli si cela ne chiait pas ! Je le pardonne à des crocheteurs, à des soldats, aux gardes, à des porteurs de chaises, et à des gens de ce calibre-là. Mais les empereurs chient, les impératrices chient, le pape chie, les cardinaux chient, les princes chient, les archevêques et les évêques chient, les généraux d'ordre chient, les curés et les vicaires chient.

Avouez donc que le monde est rempli de vilaines gens, car enfin, on chie en l'air, on chie sur terre, on chie dans la mer, tout l'univers est rempli de chieurs et les rues de Fontainebleau de merde, car ils font des étrons plus gros que vous, Madame. Si vous croyez baiser une belle petite bouche avec des dents bien blanches, vous baisez un moulin à merde ; tous les mets les plus délicats, les biscuits, les pâtés, les tourtes, les perdrix, les jambons, les faisans, tout n'est que pour faire de la merde mâchée.
_​Réponse de la Princesse-Électrice de Hanovre :

_Hanovre, 31 octobre 1694

C'est un plaisant raisonnement de merde que celui que vous faites sur le sujet de chier, et il paraît bien que vous ne connaissez guère les plaisirs, puisque vous ignorez celui qu'il y a de chier ; c'est le plus grand de vos malheurs. Il faut n'avoir chié de sa vie, pour n'avoir senti le plaisir qu'il y a de chier ; car l'on peut dire que, de toutes les nécessités à quoi la nature nous a assujettis, celle de chier est la plus agréable.

On voit peu de personnes qui chient qui ne trouvent que leur étron sent bon ; la plupart des maladies ne nous viennent que par faute de chier, et les médecins ne nous guérissent qu'à force de nous faire chier, et qui mieux chie, plus tôt guérit. On peut dire même que qu'on ne mange que pour chier, et tout de même qu'on ne chie que pour manger, et si la viande fait la merde, il est vrai de dire que la merde fait la viande, puisque les cochons les plus délicats sont ceux qui mangent le plus de merde. Est-ce que dans les tables les plus délicates, la merde n'est pas servie en ragoût ? Ne fait-on pas de rôties de la merde des bécasses, des bécassines, d'alouettes et d'autres oiseaux, laquelle merde on sert à l'entremets pour réveiller l'appétit ? les boudins, les andouilles et les saucisses, ne sont-ce pas des ragouts dans de sacs à merde ? La terre ne deviendrait-elle pas stérile si on ne chiait pas, ne produisant les mets les plus nécessaires et les plus délicats qu'à force d'étrons et de merde ? Etant encore vrai que quiconque peut chier sur son champ ne va pas chier sur celui d'autrui.

Les plus belles femmes sont celles qui chient le mieux ; celles qui ne chient pas deviennent sèches et maigres, et par conséquent laides. Les beaux teints ne s'entretiennent que par de fréquents lavements qui font chier ; c'est donc à la merde que nous avons l'obligation de la beauté. Les médecins ne font point de plus savantes dissertations que sur la merde des malades ; n'ont-ils pas fait venir des Indes une infinité de drogues qui ne servent qu'à faire de la merde ? Il entre de la merde dans les pommades ou les fards les plus exquis. Sans la merde des fouines, des civettes et des autres animaux, ne serions-nous pas privés des plus fortes et des meilleures odeurs ? Les enfants qui chient le plus dans leurs maillots sont les plus blancs et les plus potelés. La merde entre dans quantité de remèdes et particulièrement pour la brûlure.

Demeurez donc d'accord que chier est la plus belle, la plus utile et la plus agréable chose au monde. Quand vous ne chiez pas, vous vous sentez pesante, dégoûtée et de mauvaise humeur. Si vous chiez, vous devenez légère, gaie, et de bon appétit.

Manger et chier, chier et manger, ce sont des actions qui se suivent et se succèdent les unes aux autres, et l'on peut dire qu'on ne mange que pour chier, comme on ne chie que pour manger. Vous étiez de bien mauvaise humeur quand vous avez tant déclamé contre le chier ; je n'en saurais donner la raison, sinon qu'assurément, votre aiguillette s'étant nouée à deux noeuds, vous aviez chié dans vos chausses. Enfin, vous avez pris la liberté de chier partout quand l'envie vous en prend, vous n'avez d'égard pour personne ; le plaisir qu'on se procure en chiant vous chatouille si fort que, sans égard au lieu où vous vous trouvez, vous chiez dans les places publiques, vous chiez devant la porte d'autrui sans vous mettre en peine s'il le trouve bon ou non.

Et, marquez que ce plaisir est pour le chieur moins honteux que pour ceux qui le voient chier, c'est qu'en effet la commodité et le plaisir ne sont que pour le chieur. J'espère qu'à présent vous vous dédirez d'avoir voulu mettre le chier en si mauvaise odeur, et que vous demeurerez d'accord qu'on aimerait autant ne point vivre que ne point chier.
_​Saint Augustin, commentant la décadence des élites de l'Empire romain finissant, en concluait qu'en définitive, la seule noblesse qui finirait par subsister serait celle de la connaissance des Lettres.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juillet 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Saint Augustin, commentant la décadence des élites de l'Empire romain finissant, en concluait qu'en définitive, la seule noblesse qui finirait par subsister serait celle de la connaissance des Lettres.



Ce en quoi il se trompait. C'était le même groupe social et ils ont déclinés de concert.


----------



## yngve (11 Juillet 2015)

Je ne trouve pas que nous ayons décliné : nous sommes les seuls à garder un certain art de vivre, de se cultiver et de penser.


----------



## yngve (11 Juillet 2015)

Pas vraiment : familles nombreuses, bonnes manières, héritages multi-séculaires de propriétés et de meubles de famille, tradition catholique...


----------



## yngve (11 Juillet 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Et bien lors de mes voyages initiatiques, j'ai bien rencontré les gens du voyage et ils pourraient te dire, qu'ils cultivent l'art de l'expérience par le vécu, l'héritage historique oral, le non jugement des êtres quels qu'ils soient, une conception de la liberté qui va au delà du bien matériel peu importe le système politique dans lesquels ils évoluent, le partage de ce qu'ils possèdent, le rapport à la nature dans la solitude, l'éloignement de la multitude de religions qui à leurs yeux ne sert qu'à éviter notre condition d'être mortel, et de la culture littéraire, musicale vaste, un mode de vie indestructible malgré des tentatives nombreuses du système de le détruire qui témoigne d'une vitalité remarquable ... etc ... Des choses qui à mes yeux sont simplement nobles !
> 
> D'autres que je connais ou aie connu pourraient le revendiquer aussi, les juifs (certains groupes), les gens issus des classes baignés dans l'activité culturelle, les familles d'enseignants, d'artistes etc ...
> 
> ...



Je vous rejoint : il y a une noblesse chez les manouches ! 
J'ai aménagé un terrain pour eux car notre municipalité ne veut rien faire. Il faut aussi être concret !


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Juillet 2015)

yngve a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas que nous ayons décliné : nous sommes les seuls à garder un certain art de vivre, de se cultiver et de penser.



Effectivement, votre pensée atteint de rares sommets. Les seuls à garder un certain art de se cultiver et de penser, c'est juste fascinant.
D'ailleurs, votre signature est un monument de pensée : "je ne connais pas de gens cultivés (remarquez, c'est bien de l'admettre), que des gens qui se cultivent (ça, manifestement, vous avez l'air de beaucoup vous cultiver, surtout l'ego...)".
Sans les gens de votre secte, le monde de la pensée philosophique et scientifique, celui de la culture seraient réduits à néant, c'est une évidence.
D'ailleurs vous dites vous même que vous savez et entretenez ce qui est important : Dieu, le scoutisme, l'habit, les tradis, les meubles et les héritages. Et puis, monsieur est un homme bien : il a même ses manouches.
Gens du peuple, malgré la décapetation de la France, nous n'atteindrons jamais ces valeurs bien trop exigeantes, 
Dans notre médiocrité nous sommes plutôt convaincus que le respect ne s'exige pas mais se gagne, que ce qui fait la valeur d'un homme est bien compliqué, mais que ce n'est assurément ni son costume, ni ses meubles, ni son arbre généalogique, et que cette valeur se transmet encore moins de façon héréditaire. 
C'est un débat qui a été définitivement tranché un certain 21 janvier 1793.

Je suis tombé sur ce fil par hasard en traînant dans le forum jailbreak où il n'a rien à faire, je suis pas parvenu à passer mon chemin tellement j'ai été sidéré, mais j'en sors définitivement avant de devenir désagréable.
Un modo pourrait pas le sortir d'ici et le placer à un endroit adapté ?


----------



## yngve (11 Juillet 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Effectivement, votre pensée atteint de rares sommets. Les seuls à garder un certain art de se cultiver et de penser, c'est juste fascinant.
> D'ailleurs, votre signature est un monument de pensée : "je ne connais pas de gens cultivés (remarquez, c'est bien de l'admettre), que des gens qui se cultivent (ça, manifestement, vous avez l'air de beaucoup vous cultiver, surtout l'ego...)".
> Sans les gens de votre secte, le monde de la pensée philosophique et scientifique, celui de la culture seraient réduits à néant, c'est une évidence.
> D'ailleurs vous dites vous même que vous savez et entretenez ce qui est important : Dieu, le scoutisme, l'habit, les tradis, les meubles et les héritages. Et puis, monsieur est un homme bien : il a même ses manouches.
> ...





Un débat qui est tranché par un assassinat n'est plus un débat : le 21 janvier 1793 la France a tué son Père et depuis elle le cherche ! 
Sachez aussi que la noblesse ou l'aristocratie n'a rien à voir avec la monarchie ; les rapports de nos rois avec sa noblesse ont souvent été rugueux. 

C'est amusant car vous aimez bien visiter nos maisons durant vos vacances et durant les journées du patrimoine.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juillet 2015)

yngve a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas que nous ayons décliné : nous sommes les seuls à garder un certain art de vivre, de se cultiver et de penser.



Là, je parlais surtout des élites impériales et urbaines sous l'antiquité tardive, le groupe social auquel Augustin appartenait lui-même, emplies de culture hellénistique. La "connaissance des Lettres" n'a pas tardé à foutre son camp car c'étaient justement ces élites qui l'entretenaient. Pour reprendre l'analyse de Peter Brown, la décadence commence quand l'élite adopte la culture de la masse.

Quant à la vieille noblesse d'épée dont tu te revendiques, citoyen, elle était déjà obsolète avant la Révolution. J'en prend pour exemple ton illustre ancêtre.

Il profite des événements américains pour trouver ce que la France de Louis XVI ne pouvait lui apporter, ce à quoi son éducation, ses traditions familiales, son héritage le destinait : la guerre. Et il s'y comporte de façon brillante. Tant que dure le conflit, il est reconnu par les siens et surtout par le roi.

Le retour au pays après le traité de Paris est moins glorieux. Il se retrouve de nouveau déclassé, en porte-à-faux avec son propre pays. Un Lafayette saura louvoyer, tirer un profit social de son engagement. Pas le genre du marquis de la Rouërie. Trop entier. Le héros est embastillé en 1788 pour s'être opposé à son roi.

Vient ensuite la Révolution et très vite la Contre-Révolution, autre occasion donnée à cette noblesse d'épée déclassée de s'exprimer. Et là encore le marquis de la Rouërie s'illustre dans un combat désespéré contre son temps, jusqu'à son trépas.

Le cas de La Rouërie aurait quelque chose d'inactuel en cette fin du XVIIIe siècle s'il n'y en avait beaucoup d'autres comme lui. Son programme politique, rien moins que moderne ou libéral rappelle surtout les vieux griefs de la noblesse contre l'absolutisme royal, ramenés à leur dimension régionale. La Bretagne a été tout le long de son histoire avec le royaume de France en proie à ces soubresauts et fièvres "coutumières" qui, de Louis XIII à Louis XVI, en passant par le Régent, ont provoqué révoltes, répressions et exécutions.

La noblesse d'épée a survécu tant bien que mal au long du XIXe siècle, fournissant ses cadres à l'armée Républicaine de la revanche. Elle fut pour beaucoup dans sa composante anti-dreyfussarde et catholique ultramontaine. Elle a finit broyée dans la boucherie de 14-18, le sang pur rejoignant le sang impur dans la même boue.

Fin de l'histoire, changement d'époque, de civilisation ; celle des masses.

Tu ne déclines pas citoyen, parce qu'il n'y a plus rien à sauver depuis longtemps. Ta "vieille aristocratie (sic) bretonne" est un musée ethnographique vivant, une curiosité à visiter comme vos derniers châteaux. (je dis cela sans méchanceté)

Question : quel pourcentage parmi les mâles vivants de votre lignage sont aujourd'hui membres de l'armée Française ou vont prochainement embrasser la carrière militaire à l'exemple du Marquis de La Rouërie ? Toi même, citoyen, as-tu fais Saint-Cyr ? (laissons Polytechnique… y'a longtemps que ça ne fait plus de vrais militaires)

Je sais, citoyen : tout fout le camp ; même la République.

[_Nous entrerons dans la carrière quand nos aînés n'y seront plus,
Nous y trouverons leur poussière et la trace de leurs vertus._]




yngve a dit:


> Un débat qui est tranché par un assassinat n'est plus un débat : le 21 janvier 1793 la France a tué son Père et depuis elle le cherche !



Il exerçait un métier à risque et il l'exerçait mal. On l'a licencié pour fautes graves.

Le débat a été tranché le 20 septembre 1792 sur le champ de bataille de Valmy. Le lendemain la Convention proclame la République.

Non, on cherche parfois l'homme providentiel, pour le lyncher cinq ans après, mais un roi, de droit divin, les Français n'en veulent plus.

La souveraineté appartient maintenant à la Nation. Et si ça ne plait pas à certains, il ne fallait pas convoquer les États Généraux, et surtout pas sous cette forme.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juillet 2015)

Je trouve ce thread marrant et intéressant ... 

Je suis issu de la petite (très petite !) bourgeoisie flamande où l'usage était de se marier entre "bons flamands" et de déshériter ceux qui s'écartaient de cette voie, suprême infamie ! ... Mon père en a fait les frais en épousant ma mère qui était wallonne pure souche et ne baragouinait pas un traître mot de flamand ! 

A partir de ce moment, plus de réunions de famille dans le domaine familial ... et pratiquement plus de contacts avec les branches "honorables" de l'arbre généalogique ... Nous étions devenus des traîtres et des parias ! 

Mon plus illustre (!) ancêtre a participé à la bataille des éperons d'or à Courtrai en 1302 (Kortrijk) où il a été occis après, j'espère, avoir occis également à coups de "goedendag" quelques nobles chevaliers français embourbés dans les marais ... et tchac !

Alors, lire que la vieille aristocratie est le garant de la culture, des usages et de la bienséance à coups de bondieuseries scoutesques me fait doucement sourire ... Soulevez le paillasson doré qui orne l'entrée de vos demeures ancestrales, et vous y trouverez  probablement plus d'infâmie et d'hypocrisie que sous le paillasson usé d'une famille "groseille" lambda ...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Et ben ma foi, je me ferai un plaisir de découvrir cette tradition familiale, il ne te reste plus qu'à me communiquer sous la forme que tu préfères, les coordonnées exactes (bien évidemment, coordonnées échangées, nous sommes entre gentilhommes).
> 
> Mis à part le tutoiement facile, j'ai depuis appris à me tenir dignement à table !



tu va pouvoir visiter Saint Briac


----------

